
Gaussian Distribution - Schiphol
https://github.com/anvaka/gauss-distribution
======
gus_massa
I think it's more interesting the link of reddit with a image sample.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/7ol3gy/gau...](https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/7ol3gy/gaussian_distribution_oc/)
Perhaps you can submit it.

